# Advent Calendars



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

I used to collect advent calendars. My faves are from Germany.  My mother once said that the little open windows looked like stained glass. I don't get them out anymore. As with most other things, they are on a closet shelf. Here's one of them in natural light and backlit.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2019)

*Nice.  We never got them when I was a kid.  They are pretty*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2019)

*Pretty! I enjoy the chocolate advent calendars every year.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Pretty! I enjoy the chocolate advent calendars every year.*


You can't reuse those, though. LOL


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 20, 2019)

We buy some with chocolate in each slot for the grandkids every year. They love it. DH wanted to upgrade to fancier candies, but I convinced him the kids wouldn't like fruit filled gelees any better than chocolate.


----------

